# Some cool diecast models to check out



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Here is one of of my 1/24th diecast models... I think this one is a 27 Chevrolet !!!*




























*The engine came all chrome... I figured it needed some paint and detail !!!*


----------



## jjflash (Jun 17, 2000)

Nice work. It's actually a '39 Chevy.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Amazing what a little detail work can do. Nice job!


----------

